# Spindrift Blueprints



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's my first pass across the top of a giant sheet (6' x 40"?) of the blueprints for the Spindrift miniature.


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

The sheet is dated August 14, 1967. I'll do two other passes across the sheet over the next few days or so and post them here. I sure hope the moderators don't mind me altering my identity (2, 3, etc) so as I have room to post all these attachments that I've been posting (I also have exterior plans for one version of the Proteus I'd like to upload someday as well). I hope that someone can stitch them together with Photoshop or something and perhaps post them on a more permanent and less easily lost web page somewhere.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

It won't be hard at all to stitch them together. I have Photoshop but I've been also getting into using the free open source GIMP (www.gimp.org) for GNU Image Manipulation Program. It pretty much does everything Photoshop can do and has plenty of plugins available.


----------



## sliuman (Mar 23, 2004)

Excellent stuff, thanks. I've always loved the Spindrift. One of the coolest designs ever.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll work on these tomorrow. I've used Photoshop since Photoshop 3 and now use CS3. As long as there is overlap between the images, they will stitch together nicely. Thanks for these!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

starseeker3 said:


> I sure hope the moderators don't mind me altering my identity (2, 3, etc) so as I have room to post all these attachments that I've been posting


Heck no, post away. The _Spindrift_ is one of my faves.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

So long as you're not hiding it - and I'm not even slightly insinuating that you are, mind you! - and you've got Rob & I to back you up with Hank, I don't see any problems. He might get a bit upset about the multiple accounts and delete the secondaries, tho, just so you're aware of that possibility. I'll argue to keep your first account here and active, tho.


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Actually, the multiple accounts thing is getting mighty unwieldy from this end. Which did I post that drawing from, and where did I put it??? I'm just hoping that before I do nuked, someone here does download and save and stitch together and format these into something savable and usable.


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

That was a hint guys. Someone do something with these. I think this is a great place to post these a) because I can post these here, and b) the users of this group are the best people in the world to have these.


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's strange. A couple of these scans turned out really differently from each other - darker or a file size 4 times that of the previous. I've tried to keep them pretty equal. If any of these need rescanning, or I've missed an overlap, let me know.


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Whaddya mean, get my own web space and post these myself. I'm still working with a film camera. I'm still amazed I've figured out how to use a scanner.


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've got a sheet named "1 of 4" of the interior of the Spindrift. It shows one wall and the floor plan. I'm not sure if it's accurate but I'll start scanning it, too, in case anyone's interested. Hmmm, I wonder if I'll have enough room to do the Proteus...


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

But even if the datails aren't correct, I figure maybe some of the main dimensions might be, and might be of help to modelers.


----------



## starseeker3 (Jul 23, 2008)

And sharing these takes a big weight off my shoulders. Every time I look at these (and that isn't very often! - getting old and yellowed and crumbling - the blueprints, I mean, tho I am sitting at home these last few days with a chestful of broken ribs from a bicycling crash and burn) I know that other people need to have access to this stuff. And of everyone I've ever seen it's the people on this site who seem the most interested. So I hope this helps with modeling projects! Now download them quickly!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I doubt the posts themselves would be deleted, so I wouldn't worry about that. Hank's not at all like that. The worst he would likely do is BAN the extra accounts, not DELETE. A Ban of your other accounts won't delete the posts, nor should a deletion of said accounts. I shouldn't have used that word and my apologies if it's caused you a panic. That wasn't my intention, I promise. 

Still, you never know, so get to DLin' those files, folks!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Great stuff, Starseeker.

On behalf of _Spindrift_ fans everywhere, thanks for taking the time and effort to post your files here. For anyone contemplating a scratch build of this subject, it's a terrific resource.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zenildo Tabosa (Jul 5, 2003)

STARSEEKER....All that i have to sAy is thank you very much.

I gonna build this spaceship and fly!!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Great Stuff Sir!!

I am in fact, toying with the idea of a 1 to 1 scratchbuild of this ship.Very Cool Design...

Love to get more reference pics of this ship.


BP


----------



## Zenildo Tabosa (Jul 5, 2003)

And The Oscar Goes To................ Starseeker3 !!!!!!!


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Spindrift blueprints*

Thank you SO much for posting these. 
Anyone who has visited my website knows how much I love this ship, I have nine, two in 1/1 scale. I think it's time for the tenth!
The curve of the front bow under the hatch is very evident in the prop stills, however no model produced: Lunar,Polar Lights,Thermalized plastics ever captured this detail, my scratch builds included.
Now I worked off of Fedderic Barr's blueprints which are very good-but again they miss this significant shape detail-which is so evident in these Fox blueprints.
Thanks again!
P.S. My website is up but I cannot update it at this time. I will start on the frame in a few weeks and post when I can. 
Mike
www.mikesmodels.mysite.com


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Starseeker,

This is a great find! I had made copies at 20th Century Fox back in 1988 that I drew up as 1/35 scale plans for the LM kit. However, yours are REVISED, showing additional changes as the set evolved. The exterior hatch shape didn't make the cut, while the tear drop dome did (mine still has it as round with the hint of changing to tear-drop). 

My guess is that when I was at Fox, these must have been part of the additional prints that I couldn't afford to copy. Otherwise, they are identical to the earlier design set I have.

Be careful though: the ink is not waterproof. A few years ago, my roof sprang a subtle leak that damaged the edges of my blueprint copies. I since had a blueprint service scan them into .tiff and .jpeg formats on cd to protect against further deterioration.

Thanks for putting these up! I would have had I thought I had the legal right to do so.


----------



## 2Erickster (Jan 21, 2009)

*New guy*

I just found this site and THANK YOU!.

I'm a CAD drafter by trade and I've been needing a diversion. This looks like a good one. I don't know how long it would take but If I'm successful and anybody is interested, let me know.

Thanks again!


----------



## mrjynx (Aug 13, 2009)

I registered just for this post.. thanks a lot for up ing these... now to stitch them together >.O


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

A month or two ago, I printed these out and put them together to start work on a model of the 'Drift. Mostly they go together quite well with just a little distortion at the edges. However, I was missing an essential and sneaky piece that I had somehow either missed scanning or lost in the process. For the life of me, I can't remember which piece it was now. If you discover which section it was before I figure it out again, let me know and I will post it, along with any other areas that you think edge distortion messes up too badly. 
As far as I can tell, these blueprints are very accurate to the finished products. One big exception seems to be the lip under the hatch. See
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=259670
for my confusion regarding this area.
The most obvious area of contention is the hatch itself. The hatch on the blueprints seems to be accurate for the full sized set, not the miniature. Publicity photos of the little people next to a ruler (if the giants had the same sized inches we have??) and occasional mention in some publicity documents or something I've read make the little people out to be 1/12 scale. The miniature blueprinted (and the hatch on the full sized 'Drift) make the little people out to be 1/16 scale. Possibly to make the Spindrift appear larger than it was, the hatch on the miniature seems to be scaled down to about 1/24 scale. I personally prefer the blueprinted hatch, as you can keep the interior in scale and the little people wouldn't need to be on their hands and knees to get out of the ship. The miniature was seen only fleetingly on the show, while the full sized set (and full sized hatch) was seen in every episode. But on the other hand...


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

For the life of me, I can't figure out which section it was. It was just a tiny area of the side of the back half of the hull. But I do remember being ticked off that I shaved off the bottom edge of the hull, so here is the bottom edge.


----------



## devilman2465 (Nov 18, 2009)

2Erickster said:


> I just found this site and THANK YOU!.
> 
> I'm a CAD drafter by trade and I've been needing a diversion. This looks like a good one. I don't know how long it would take but If I'm successful and anybody is interested, let me know.
> 
> Thanks again!


It would be awesome if someone with CAD skills could redraw the blueprints to make clean crisp copies. I've loved the Spindrift since I was 4 years old and have always dreamed of building a 1/12 scale miniature with interior.

Bryan


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Amazing! I have a semi-destroied Spindrift in my collection (An original Aurora glue bomb) that I was just looking at last night and trying to figure out what to do with it. ThanX for the scan!


----------



## JohnnyE4 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks for posting these I've always wanted to build my own but in 1/6 scale
I just hope I can do it


----------



## chuck3000 (Mar 16, 2009)

YES, I want to thank you for the time spent.
Y'know i have a few .jpg images of these prints from arround the net, they are small and very poor quality. I re-drew them almost having to use a magnifying glass, then took measurements from a central x/y position and for about two years entered them into a simple CAD program call Design cad 2000.
They came out ok, no model project started yet but again . . . thank you for these!


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

Check out the Photos I've provided of the hero miniature on the Irwin Allen News Network. If only Moebius would use the reference materials like this to produce a larger scale Spindrift that I could provide them with it would be great. Years ago I mailed Frank an envelope filled with photos of the main hero miniature. I never heard anything back so I assumed he never received it. The second casting that you see in circulated photos, sans passenger windows, was NEVER used in any flying scenes. The hero with the flared sides,now in the Seattle museum, was the one that showed up on film and in the viewmaster reels and all publicity shots of the 3 ft. model including the ones with Deanna Lund. If people prefer the full sized set version....Lunar's offering provided that already.:tongue:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Im definetely interested in a cleaned up set of drawings of the SPINDRIFT !


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

its to bad theres no way to make a real flying aircraft dive in to the water like that .
with out breaking up. SCIFI lets you get away with so much 
movies would be very boring if you had to stick to only real tech.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Did anyone ever photoshopped Starseekers blueprints back into one file? I took at stab at it. Download it if you like from:

www.tristatedata.com/tsds/BLUEPRINTS/SIDE-PROFILE.jpg

Let me know if you guys want me to try to tackle the rest of them!

--Henry


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice stitching job! Yes, please to the other views as well!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Here they are (all of them)

www.tristatedata.com/tsds/BLUEPRINTS/SIDE-PROFILE.jpg

www.tristatedata.com/tsds/BLUEPRINTS/FRONT-REAR.jpg

www.tristatedata.com/tsds/BLUEPRINTS/OH.jpg

www.tristatedata.com/tsds/BLUEPRINTS/OH-2.jpg

Added two more that I did not know about when I did this post:

www.tristatedata.com/tsds/BLUEPRINTS/OH-FULL.jpg

www.tristatedata.com/tsds/BLUEPRINTS/DOME.jpg



I did not do my "best" on them, as I was afraid of accidently deleting something, but I cleaned them up a fair bit, and they went together pretty well, I think.

I'll leave 'em up there for a while.

--Henry


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

real nice big "H"


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Well, it was real nice of Starseeker to post them in the first place! Some people tend to "hoard" and not share, and that guy is ALWAYS posting cool stuff to add to your "collection" of references! 

I don't know how accurate they are, but they look cool anyway!

--H


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

g_x11, boy, those cleaned up well!
The original scans are here now:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Fox Spindrift Blueprints/
but they don't look near as nice.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

starseeker said:


> g_x11, boy, those cleaned up well!
> The original scans are here now:
> http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Fox Spindrift Blueprints/
> but they don't look near as nice.


 
I added two that I either missed earlier or you did not have posted from the above site (hope you don't mind!). Tweaked a bit, not a lot! I edited my post above to add them to the same post.

Thank you again for posting these!

--Henry


----------

